# Appreciation of Female Muscle



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you have an ideal body type for a woman. Slim with no muscle, lean muscle, strong or heavily muscular. Post a pic of what you think is perfect and do you think that there is a line where a woman can become too muscular.

Just interested in the different opinions and great way to look for some motivational pics... 

This is the winner of the Miami Pro muscle class and I think she looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

no muscle just average decent bangers and asssssssssssssss


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I personally dont have an ideal body type....

i love anyone that makes the effort and fels confident in there own skin and personality !!!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Big ape said:


> no muscle just average decent bangers and asssssssssssssss


Lol, tits and ass... perfecto!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> I personally dont have an ideal body type....
> 
> i love anyone that makes the effort and fels confident in there own skin and personality !!!


 Mr.NiceGuy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Big ape said:


> Mr.NiceGuy


thanks mate , yes i am very nice guy...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ginger.Tom said:


> This is the winner of the Miami Pro muscle class and I think she looks AMAZING!!!


Completely agree, but she's a beautiful woman. She'd still be stunning as an average size 10 as well I reckon.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

For me its the Kelly Brook/Kim Kardasian type of figure. Curvy but not fat, not stick thin either.

Muscles on girls dont really do it for me. A slight hint of a sixpack like Jessica Ennis is fine but no more.

My two penneth.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love female muscle and would say her in the pic is about as far as i find it attractive, much more and its too much for me but i do LOVE an athletic figure on a woman.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> I personally dont have an ideal body type....
> 
> i love anyone that makes the effort and fels confident in there own skin and personality !!!


What he really means is that he'd fcuk anything with a pulse:lol:

I'm with big calves on this one, nice diddies and a peachy ar$e and your on to a winner in m opinion.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I love female muscle and would say her in the pic is about as far as i find it attractive, much more and its too much for me but i do LOVE an athletic figure on a woman.


I wouldn't mind if her quads looked a bit better... love a little bit of quad separation.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Supergirl above is just about the upper limit for me. That is a stunning pic.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> For me its the Kelly Brook/Kim Kardasian type of figure. Curvy but not fat, not stick thin either.
> 
> Muscles on girls dont really do it for me. A slight hint of a sixpack like Jessica Ennis is fine but no more.
> 
> My two penneth.


Now Kim Kardashian has got an ass to die for!!! :innocent:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I wouldn't mind if her quads looked a bit better... love a little bit of quad separation.


Defo agree with that, I think a good set of quads look awesome!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> I personally dont have an ideal body type....
> 
> i love anyone that makes the effort and fels confident in there own skin and personality !!!


BUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTT!! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

lukeee said:


> BUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTT!! :bounce:


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kizzy Vaines trains at the same gym i go to and is prefection in my opinion physique and looks wise, seems really nice too:

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/bio/352/


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

She is rather gorgeous, loving the shoulders especially!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

I have always really admired Diana Chaloux



how do you get the pics to actually display?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ginger.Tom said:


> She is rather gorgeous, loving the shoulders especially!


Yes her triceps are incredible aswell as her back aswel. She trains really hard with her partner Phil who is massive, looks amazing.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i like "strong" girls.

not masculine or BBer girls here, please!

I like feminine crossfit body type, actually ;-)


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

I want to look like this! (ok I have to pay for a couple of enhancements! lol)










Male friend told me I'd be too muscley!!:sad:

I have to work out this adding pics thing too lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I want to look like this! (ok I have to pay for a couple of enhancements! lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a nice look imo !!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

View attachment 80625


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> View attachment 80625


That is an insane bum!! Love it!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I want to look like this! (ok I have to pay for a couple of enhancements! lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonsense too muscular! You will look awesome. I think she looks damn hot, though I like a lil more muscle...

The enhancements are all part of it... I am defo gonna save to get mine done once the excess BF has gone. 

*Wheyman*

That ass is quite unbelievable! lol bit too big for my liking and for reasons that we shan't go in to... :innocent: prefer pert but a lil smaller.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BIG NATURALS petite body round ass


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

My shoulders and arms are way more muscular than hers already but I still have work to do on lower abs.

I almost had a party when my hips went up to 39" from 37" recently. Other women would have been cursing but it's all glutes baby! I used to have the flattest a*s so bums work for me


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> My shoulders and arms are way more muscular than hers already but I still have work to do on lower abs.
> 
> I almost had a party when my hips went up to 39" from 37" recently. Other women would have been cursing but it's all glutes baby! I used to have the flattest a*s so bums work for me


I have always had a big ass, but am toning it down... oh yeah! Glutes all the way, gonna do some heavy squats tonight so they will be screaming!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought I broke the glutes machine in the gym last night. I just started using it when there was an almighty crash and the weight dropped. It's only just been fixed.

I can't squat because of a bad back but thinking about seeing a chiropractor as I now have a problem further up my spine too.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

all women should squat


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I thought I broke the glutes machine in the gym last night. I just started using it when there was an almighty crash and the weight dropped. It's only just been fixed.
> 
> I can't squat because of a bad back but thinking about seeing a chiropractor as I now have a problem further up my spine too.


That is not good at all. Probably one of the best compound movements of all of them.

Ewen really struggles with his back but went to see a chiropractor last night. Really hoping that it gets sorted and defo worth seeing one.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

jake87 said:


> all women should squat


agreed


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i just look for a beating heart in a woman


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> i just look for a beating heart in a woman


So just not fussy, anything goes...

not into necrophilia then?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Having looked at all the pics above, I can truthfully say that I have toes that mebbe, very nearly, just about might look similar and the rest is a work in progress between now and death.

Don't hold your breath:blink:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Having looked at all the pics above, I can truthfully say that I have toes that mebbe, very nearly, just about might look similar and the rest is a work in progress between now and death.
> 
> Don't hold your breath:blink:


Exactly my thoughts but I *have* to do it!!!!!!!!!!

I got my stage shoes through the other day and whilst I am no where near ready yet, I so want to get them on and start posing and get my bikini sorted etc... problem is I want it all NOW no patience at all... plus dont want to lose my strength.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

curvy like kelly brook, skinny girls make me sick id offer them a good roast dinner.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> View attachment 80625


Who is that, that's fantastic


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Fatstufff not 100 sure i got it from a mates face book, who is a personal trainer and Maxitone model


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Kizzy Vaines trains at the same gym i go to and is prefection in my opinion physique and looks wise, seems really nice too:
> 
> http://contest.bodybuilding.com/bio/352/


 It's amazing how being in such great condition makes her look far taller than 5ft 1in in pictures.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

View attachment 80636


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

damerush said:


> It's amazing how being in such great condition makes her look far taller than 5ft 1in in pictures.


Your right mate she is really tiny.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> That is not good at all. Probably one of the best compound movements of all of them.
> 
> Ewen really struggles with his back but went to see a chiropractor last night. Really hoping that it gets sorted and defo worth seeing one.


I CAN squat ... just not at the gym with weight:wink:hehe.

I've been too chicken to try it at the gym, though the PT did try and talk me into it last night. I've got an intermittent burning sensation just left of my spine, which my GP says is a trapped nerve. I'm doubting though but I think it's time for a second opinion. Hope Ewen gets his sorted too.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Wheyman:3014163 said:


> View attachment 80625


Lord have mercy


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> Lord have mercy


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I CAN squat ... just not at the gym with weight:wink:hehe..


I am not going to say anything as likely to get in trouble lol xx

I was waiting for that song, I love it!


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Often I see these bodybuilder women have terrible asses??? Although great quads and calfs.

I think it looks great, I love abs and lines on a chick, but no fcuking deep voice or desperate Dan chin!!!


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Wheyman said:


>


Who is this?

Where did you get the picture?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Lord have mercy


Lardamercy!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I love female muscle......especially the one which encircles the vagina and makes it feel like an angry monkey has got a hold of your love bananna and is trying to crush it to guitar wire dimensions


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Uriel said:


> I love female muscle......especially the one which encircles the vagina and makes it feel like an angry monkey has got a hold of your love bananna and is trying to crush it to guitar wire dimensions


And what exercises would you advise to hit that muscle group then?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger.Tom said:


> And what exercises would you advise to hit that muscle group then?


Well I have to show you - so you go deep enough and control your breathing and hold strict form and dont fail too early


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

damerush said:


> It's amazing how being in such great condition makes her look far taller than 5ft 1in in pictures.


Yeah all skinny people look tall for some reason :<


----------



## heppy (Jan 1, 2011)

Who the f*** is this?

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90:3013883 said:


> I personally dont have an ideal body type....
> 
> i love anyone that makes the effort and fels confident in there own skin and personality !!!


I have to agree with this TOTALLY....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

These women are fabulous such an inspiration!!!

I would soo adore to have a figure like Aveena on here - hers videos amazeaballs

Totally admire muscle on women

Got a long journey just completed my 4th week of 3 times a week personal training and loving it

Gimme a year or two and ill post the results lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 80689


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I like women with a bit of muscle and tone, there is a line though. Women bodybuilders yeah, women athlete's(track/field etc) a big no no.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are a few muscle pics for ya


----------



## heppy (Jan 1, 2011)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Do you have an ideal body type for a woman. Slim with no muscle, lean muscle, strong or heavily muscular. Post a pic of what you think is perfect and do you think that there is a line where a woman can become too muscular.
> 
> Just interested in the different opinions and great way to look for some motivational pics...
> 
> ...


Who is that?

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

heppy said:


> Who is that?
> 
> She's gorgeous.


Her name is Andreia Brazier and she has just won the female muscle category at Miami Pro.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Who is that, that's fantastic


Amanda Latona


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> I personally dont have an ideal body type....
> 
> i love anyone that makes the effort and fels confident in there own skin and personality !!!


such a liar flinty ha


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Here are a few muscle pics for ya
> 
> View attachment 80695


The girl in yellow looks good, large breasts, small waist and a nice pert round ass. She has a perfect body!


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Now that's some good muscle


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Her videos are great and must a superb motervational tool for women like yourself.
> 
> I even tried a hill run after watching one. Failed miserably!?
> 
> ...


totally agree! i copied some of her running style and techniques on different machines and found was class help


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=kim+kardashian+ass&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Facidcow.com%2Ffamous%2F17240-what-whatv-kim-kardashianvs-butt-55-pics.html&ei=YYZ_T4e2JtGp0AWAuoGTBw&usg=AFQjCNFhpbVRMXV9RYVY05_r9G4XsCbViw

55 PICS OF KIM KARDASHIANS ASS  !!!! ENJOY!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> For me its the Kelly Brook/Kim Kardasian type of figure. Curvy but not fat, not stick thin either.
> 
> Muscles on girls dont really do it for me. A slight hint of a sixpack like Jessica Ennis is fine but no more.
> 
> My two penneth.


x2


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

God damn!! ginger tom the girl you posted @ thread start WOW what an angel, agree shes awesome


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Jenny Lynn


o god yes


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Defo liking Myriam Capes - thanks for sharing


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> My shoulders and arms are way more muscular than hers already but I still have work to do on lower abs.
> 
> I almost had a party when my hips went up to 39" from 37" recently. Other women would have been cursing but it's all glutes baby! I used to have the flattest a*s so bums work for me


you go girlfriend!! (clicks fingers and does gay head movement ;-)


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> View attachment 80689


i only wish she would turn around:thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> She has a set of legs on here!


she has a set of bollox on her too lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> She must workout


imagine her asking for anal?

you'd need a willy like a 4 thou feeler guage and the skills of a lock smith


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> imagine her asking for anal?
> 
> you'd need a willy like a 4 thou feeler guage and the skills of a lock smith


Pmsl. Lucky you've got both then


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I personally love the weightlifting girls... big legs and asses not too much upper body muscle maintain their feminine softness but are extremely explosive :whistling:


----------



## alexroon (Feb 5, 2010)

That is my perfect women!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

alexroon said:


> View attachment 82687
> 
> 
> That is my perfect women!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

I think its the with us guys, birds think we are unattractive with too much muscle, like whenever iv shown girls Pro BBs theyv always said there disgusting & i think its the same vise versa.

Holly Willoughby is my dream bird atm, well for a few years lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BigAggs said:


> View attachment 81204


This could be my perfect one, for now.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## alexroon (Feb 5, 2010)

A not very good shot of her ****!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

im not a fan of visible muscle on women. a six pack on a woman turns me off.

give me a curvy girl next door look anytime:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

All would get smashed hard!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Plus i dont like ANY girl that looks like she can outlift me


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep it clean please chaps or its going in the AL.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Who the f is the army girl!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Pauline Nordin - she is my internet girlfriend, I have many pictures where i am photoshopped in ha ha


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Women who work out look hot !


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Pauline Nordin - she is my internet girlfriend, I have many pictures where i am photoshopped in ha ha


How anyone could say she is too muscly! Not quite sure how she's managed, built and hot, inspiration!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Olya haidner


----------

